# Rainbow Bridge/Heaven



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw this on Facebook today and just had to share.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it!! Really hope to see my Buddy like this!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cute. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AThank you!!*

THANKS SO MUCH FOR SHARING THIS-It made my morning!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

LOVE IT!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sweet.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, had to smile - it's 40 years ago today that I lost my first golden boy - Rusty


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I love that. Hope all our bridge kids greet us the same way!


----------

